# She delivers all my bombs!



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

When you see her pull up, you know you've been bombed by Bax!:tu
BOMBS AWAY!

DC#03071790000493480665


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet mail lady, but damn she looks to be high maintenance!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice..... chaps!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

She's a sweetie. She's a friends daughter that agreed to pose on my neighbors bike. I've got tons of pics of there is a demand from the jungle. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Bax said:


> She's a sweetie. She's a friends daughter that agreed to pose on my neighbors bike. I've got tons of pics of there is a demand from the jungle. :tu


Her name ain't Zorny is it?:bn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Please bomb me.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Please bomb me.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Please bomb me.


This one is for you Mass!


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Her name ain't Zorny is it?:bn


HA----that's what I was thinkin':tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Please mention she's 18+????


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

hotreds said:


> Her name ain't Zorny is it?:bn


It's Shannon, but Jim Zorn is my #2! :r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

LordOfWu said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


lol and it doesn't have to be cigars or the bike.. you'll just keep the chick right :mn


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Volt said:


> Please mention she's 18+????


Just about to turn 22. Maybe I need to have a contest to guess her measurements?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

It aint nice to tease the gorillas!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Bax said:


> Just about to turn 22. Maybe I need to have a contest to guess her measurements?


Actually, you should have a contest and the winner gets to measure her!:bn again!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

My neighbor is going to get ticked that no one has mentioned a thing about his bike! He did all the work himself... just don't care, do ya?

Ok, here's what you want... you animals!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

There's a bike in the picture? Let me look again.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

She can sit on my bikes anytime. :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Bax said:


> This one is for you Mass!


*THANK YOU SIR! MAY I PLEASE HAVE ANOTHER!?

btw... if he did the paint work... tell him thats one of the most cleanest paint jobs i've seen on a bike... coming from a guy whos going to school to paint cars 
*

p.s. how old is she? 20? huh? huh? yea? nudge nudge wink wink! rofl!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

My question is why does she have all those clothes?



I mean A) why are they on, but B) why does she have that stuff? If my daughter had any of that...it'd be on like Donkey Kong...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOWZA!!!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet looking butt! er...bike! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow!
I had to view each one of those photos about 10 times, then needed some help, finally, I was able to see the bike.
That is so cool.
Sort of like looking at negatives I guess?
How was that trick done?:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Please bomb me.


:r
:bn


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I've never wanted to be bombed so badly. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> *THANK YOU SIR! MAY I PLEASE HAVE ANOTHER!?*
> 
> *btw... if he did the paint work... tell him thats one of the most cleanest paint jobs i've seen on a bike... coming from a guy whos going to school to paint cars *
> 
> p.s. how old is she? 20? huh? huh? yea? nudge nudge wink wink! rofl!


Here you go Monkel... 
The paint was a local shop, Jim did the frame chop, the floating rear fender and made all the billet brackets and linkage. Not to mention the luckiet sissy bar ever made!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> She's a sweetie. *She's a friends daughter* that agreed to pose on my neighbors bike. I've got tons of pics of there is a demand from the jungle. :tu


I would have to break off the friendship.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> She can sit on my bikes anytime. :ss


Here's a little one for the Rice burners:tu

My other neighbor stopped by with his Hyabusa for a shameless pic.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

She loks like she enjoys her work.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I would have to break off the friendship.


Her mom's pretty cute too, and she's single.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Bax, I will be sending you 1000 smokes so you can bomb me 5 at a time!:dr:chk:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Bax, I will be sending you 1000 smokes so you can bomb me 5 at a time!:dr:chk:chk:chk


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Just send me singles.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> Just send me singles.


Hmmm.... for a few dollars I can ask if she'll hide a single someplace special. We'll donate the procedes to the troops. Let the bidding war begin!

God! I hope her mother never reads this post... There'll be a can of whoop'ass opened.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Bax said:


> Hmmm.... for a few dollars I can ask if she'll hide a single someplace special. We'll donate the procedes to the troops. Let the bidding war begin!
> 
> God! I hope her mother never reads this post... There'll be a can of whoop'ass opened.


:r:r:rI bid one full Vinotemp!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

After she delivers your bombs........give her my addy....:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bax said:


> Just about to turn 22. Maybe I need to have a contest to guess her measurements?


Whats your addy again? I have some cigars that I need someone to look at to make sure they aren't over humidified.I'll send you a few then have here deliver them and I'll send a few back with her for you to take a look at then send her back again and the process will continue until the whole humidor get a nice check. For quality assurance purposes only.

36-24-36 What do I win?:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> 36-24-36 What do I win?:tu


36? I think you may have to bid a little higher than that, those puppies are aftermarket. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

God bless the stars ad stripes! 








Do I get a little RG love for taking all these great pics?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mikeyj23 said:


> My question is why does she have all those clothes?
> 
> I mean A) why are they on, but B) why does she have that stuff? If my daughter had any of that...it'd be on like Donkey Kong...


post pics of your daughter wearing what she wears.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Volt said:


> There's a bike in the picture? Let me look again.


:tpd::bn

I didn't even notice the bike until you mentioned it! I thought it was just a prop for the girl I din't realize the attention was supposed to be on the bike! Did I mention she can deliver bombs to me anyday? :ss Lewinski anyone? :ss:bn


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bax said:


> Her mom's pretty cute too, and she's single.


Got any pictures? :bn:r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> post pics of your daughter wearing what she wears.


Actually, when she came out in the blue skirt, I told her that my daughter would NEVER be allowed to wear that. Now if I could get my wife in that, that would be something different. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Bax said:


> Here's a little one for the Rice burners:tu
> 
> My other neighbor stopped by with his Hyabusa for a shameless pic.


ITS THE NEW BUSA!!! WHAT!?!?!?!? those things are so much sicker then the original busa's! I saw one at my school once and i ended up waking up in a puddle of my own piss and my pants were filled with shit and my face was covered in drool.... good god i wonder what would have happened if i saw THIS!?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok ok 40


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i swear her boobs about to just jump out of her shirt in that picture with the busa.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> i swear her boobs about to just jump out of her shirt in that picture with the busa.


HA! One did when she first got on the Harley. Luckily her mom stepped in and tucked it back, it was a PG-13 shoot. I felt like a dirty old man posing her and asking her to straddle and to bend down... ohhhhh. Jim wanted to pay me for taking the photos, but I was like... You have got to be kidding!

If anyone wants an 8X10 print it'll cost you a couple 'gars for the troops. 
LMK.

Anyway, this was supposed to be for a bomb! I think I threadjacked my own post.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Bomb? Whatsa bomb?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

more??


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

BigVito said:


> more??


You are a sick bastage! I like it!:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

bobarian said:


> You are a sick bastage! I like it!:tu


:r Thank you

If he wants cigars he has to display the goods we are trading for.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> more??


All right, one more.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> All right, one more.


:ss more :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :ss more :r


What exactly are you doing with these pics Vito? Never mind... I don't want to know.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> What exactly are you doing with these pics Vito? Never mind... I don't want to know.:r


 now one with the mother and daughter :r

you should be worried what Blueface is doing.. 

I'm really diggin he bike


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> now one with the mother and daughter :r
> 
> you should be worried what Blueface is doing..
> 
> I'm really diggin he bike


I've got one with Mom too. She's so proud of her little girl. She's not little anymore, but I'd be proud too. Worried... but proud. Armed with a shotgun, but proud.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Bax said:


> Her mom's pretty cute too, and she's single.


DING!! Does Mom like nerdy bald geeks that smoke cigars? :ss

Very cute girl - I hate ogling girls that are the same age as my daughters...well I don't hate it, I feel guilty kinda.....well not guilty actually...I just picture some other nerdy bald geek ogling my daughters and I don't like that picture! :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Please bomb me.


:r :r :r :r :r
I am cracking up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> DING!! Does Mom like nerdy bald geeks that smoke cigars? :ss
> 
> Very cute girl - I hate ogling girls that are the same age as my daughters...well I don't hate it, I feel guilty kinda.....well not guilty actually...I just picture some other nerdy bald geek ogling my daughters and I don't like that picture! :r


I'll have to ask, but you never know.

I feel guilty too, mine are 2 and 4, but I'm projecting 20 years ahead. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

You know you're getting old when the Playmate could be your daughter!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> I've got one with Mom too. She's so proud of her little girl. She's not little anymore, but I'd be proud too. Worried... but proud. Armed with a shotgun, but proud.


I didn't think you did :tu nice shot


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gnukfu said:


> DING!! Does Mom like nerdy bald geeks that smoke cigars? :ss
> 
> Very cute girl - I hate ogling girls that are the same age as my daughters...well I don't hate it, I feel guilty kinda.....well not guilty actually...I just picture some other nerdy bald geek ogling my daughters and I don't like that picture! :r


I'm not that old, so feel at eased that younger guys will be ogling :r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like a real soft tail there.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Your bombs could be hazardous to my marriage!!!:r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

im in vote we send HER a bomb consisting of some more motorcycles and maybe even some nice sexy cars, a new camera (good quality) and a cam corder! :r:r:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

shes my age. i don't feel guilty. whats her number?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

pose her with some cigars man!! Now that would be worthy of a cigar auction for the troops.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Who here would be willing to ride B*tch to deliver bombs with her?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

tchariya said:


> pose her with some cigars man!! Now that would be worthy of a cigar auction for the troops.


Next time I see her I'll get her to pose with some Opus. :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm dying to know how this idea came up in conversation. Y'all must be real good friends cause I sure as hell can't imagine asking my neighbor's daughter to wrap a handkerchief around herself and straddle a bike... but I'm glad you did! 

Guest appearance at the next MD herf? :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

got any with out the boots on?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> got any with out the boots on?


hahahaha....what next...
got any without her clothes on..smoking a cigar?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> hahahaha....what next...
> got any without her clothes on..smoking a cigar?


clothes can stay on. :tu it's all up to the models comfort level.

perv


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> clothes can stay on. :tu it's all up to the models comfort level.
> 
> perv


hey don't throw out your back 'reviewing' this thread!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> hey don't throw out your back 'reviewing' this thread!


:r I won't 
I'm admiring the bike :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r I won't
> I'm admiring the bike :tu


hmm...i think some tire rotation might be needed.

on the bike you PERVS!


----------



## djustice (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't suppose someone else would repost the pics for those of us who have IT blocks for pics from the host website?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> I've got one with Mom too. She's so proud of her little girl. She's not little anymore, but I'd be proud too. Worried... but proud. Armed with a shotgun, but proud.


I never thought I would want to be a motorcycle seat until I saw this. Damn.

So, who's had a good cigar lately? Any thing just change the freakin subject.

Please.

Al


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I was expecting to find this pic.








But, I must admit, I was not the least bit disappointed.
:tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

If my UPS driver looked like that I'd be broke.... 

And unemployed from being home all the time waiting for deliveries.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

nozero said:


> I was expecting to find this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she can deliver my package any day!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> clothes can stay on. :tu it's all up to the models comfort level.
> 
> perv


She said she had a skimpy outfit she could change into. She was nearly naked as it was! I would have loved to see it though.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> She said she had a skimpy outfit she could change into. She was nearly naked as it was! I would have loved to see it though.


you aren't the only one


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Really nice BOMBS!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I'm dying to know how this idea came up in conversation. Y'all must be real good friends cause I sure as hell can't imagine asking my neighbor's daughter to wrap a handkerchief around herself and straddle a bike... but I'm glad you did!
> 
> Guest appearance at the next MD herf? :ss


This was all brought up by her mother. Jim was showing off his bike and mentioned he might want to hire a model and she said "my daughters hot."

Belive it or not, this is the first time she's done any type of modeling. She was shy and kept asking if she was doing it right. She was really very sweet. I wouldn't be making these jokes about her, but she was basically saying the same stuff during the shoot. She would say something like" the sissy bar is freezing, can someone warm it up for me."


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

lol we know you have more!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

If she comes here, I'm asking Allison if I can keep her.  Hey, all she can do is say a lot of things I won't go into here.


----------

